

Burning Bridges - _RPM
http://blog.ajf.me/2015-01-31-burning-bridges

======
getdavidhiggins
All power to the polymath!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViwkkpROxp4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViwkkpROxp4)

There are types like that. I consider myself one - a sort of jack of all
trades, and a master of some. I usually try to think about the worst possible
scenario when it comes to digital life. Like how ugly and tragi-comic can
things get? Like, look at the story of Krebs for example

